# Uber to pay drivers appreciation bonuses



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/5605235A-3B8D-11E9-A744-17368649EEE4


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Just got a notification in the app.

fyi, I got around 9900 rides to date


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like this is separate than the bonus money I just made a separate thread about since this is regarding shares instead of just money.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I've got 8700 would be nice.But they haven't started the uber rider program here yet.


----------



## LVbaby (Apr 11, 2019)

You are not getting shares just money.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

$100


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

I got this. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

CTK said:


> I got this. I'll believe it when I see it.


Damn good for you man!


----------



## tequeño (May 1, 2016)

I just received the same email for $100.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

If you get 10% of what they ripped you off for last month ... is that a 'bonus'? or is it just the bone.


----------



## tequeño (May 1, 2016)

I only drive once every two months now a days and only on Saturday nights. My last time out I made very close to $400 and only drove 350 miles. Considering I live 33 miles away from Charlotte I think I did pretty good.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I just got it and we've no Uber rider program. I'm over 12k rifldes


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

what is Uber Rider program and what would it have to do with this ?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mine says $1000


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hush money.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Can i use the money to short Lyft stock? Seems poetic.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Money is money, so if they want to give it out for good PR, show me the money. I have no qualms or principles about taking it. I drive for Uber. Those feelings went out the window long ago.

Besides, the thousand I'd likely get is a bargain compared to what I essentially paid _them_ in service fees just last year - 39% for around 17,000.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/5605235A-3B8D-11E9-A744-17368649EEE4


After Stealing 60% of our Pay !

Lovely !

" NO NEED TO TIP "!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The cutoff date is 7 April of this year. If you did:

Twenty thousand trips or more, you get ten thousand bananas.
Ten thousand to nineteen thousand nine hundred ninety nine gets you one thousand bananas.
Five thousand to nine thousand nine hundred ninety nine gets you five hundred bananas.
Two-Thousand five hundred to four thousand nine hundred ninety nine gets you one hundred bananas.

I got two hundred bananas.

Two thousand six hundred fifty eight on Uber Taxi for one hundred bananas.
Three thousand seven hundred eleven on UberX for one hundred bananas.

My grand total is six thousand three hundred sixty nine at both levels, so, really, i should get the five hundred bananas, but, Uber does consider the accounts separate and each level requires a different vehicle. I suppose that I should be glad that Uber is giving me something for each level. I am likely one of the few on these Boards who is getting two hundred dollars.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

I guess I shouldn't feel bad. So far this week all I've only done is 4 lux rides for lyft and 2 for uber for $212.49. That's then equivalent to over 2,500 rides for a bonus.

After my last ride with Uber I called to argue because they took 52%. Told them not to insult my intelligence, so they might as well just refund the rider 100%. The customer rep got a supervisor on the phone. I reiterated that if Uber takes 50+% then to go ahead and just refund 100% to the rider. That I rather do the trip for free. The supervisor adjusted my fare to 80% and apologized. I think he just freaked out and didn't know how to handle my response. 
Actually I felt bad for the supervisor. He kept apologizing. Uber doesn't pay customer service reps enough for all the rant they put up with. Customer service reps are the punching bag and those guys are in the Philippines listening to us for pennies hourly wages.

Better keep doing private rides.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I have to admit it is better than what Lyft gave us. With Lyft you needed 10,000 rides to get anything.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Works out about






per trip. Seems legit.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

It may be good the appreciation reward. Depending if someone actually buys stock with it. And that will depend on the price of the stock. 10k would have been nice. But I will take the 1k.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Just got a notification in the app.
> 
> fyi, I got around 9900 rides to date


Well it's food they gave you the full 1k. I kinda fell if 20k rides get 10.k 10k rides should get 5k. I have 13k rides. But still get 1k. I'm ok with this extra bonus. I thank Uber. Very much. Straight to my savings unless the stock is say under $30 per share. Anything more and it's not worth to buy just a few shares. Even if it quadrupled.


----------

